# building your own rifle stock



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been thinking for a while i want a wooden stock on my rifle and when i decided to keep it my mind was made up I want a new stock (to add weight and inprove the look.
I have searched online and it is hard to find a stock for my rifle and the ones i do find are about $350+ so i was sitting on my lunch brake and i thought why not make my own stock and get it how i want , 
I have done alot of work with wood all my life and i have a college who pays to rent a wood shop that isnt a fortune and they have all the tools i will need (hopefully).
Has anybody built there own stock here before and have any pointer and advice they can give me ie where i can buy a nice piece off walnut 

Many thanks 
Wilky


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/


+1. Cousin has bought a couple and I love the look of the different colors.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Give these guys a look as well.

http://rifle-stocks.com/


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bullsnot, that site is Richards stocks right? These stocks look pretty nice. 

Wilky, I think you can buy them unfinished if you're looking to do a little woodwork. Is this your Tikka you're looking to upgrade the stock on?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

waspocrew said:


> Bullsnot, that site is Richards stocks right? These stocks look pretty nice.


That's correct and I think I'm going to spring for one. Just trying to decide which one for the first rifle I ever purchased as part of my rejuvinate a tired looking but greating shooting rifle for $300 or less project. I've got an old Smith & Wesson 1500 7mm mag that shoots great but the stock is beat up and the bluing has had it.

I'm leaning towards the dual grip in one of the laminates. I'm having all the metal parts recoated in the Teflon coating at Black Ice Coatings as we speak.

Should look like a brand new rifle when I'm done.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah it is for my tikka i not liking the stok and wanting to add more weight to the rifle and make it look nicer i will send them a email see if they have a stock that will fit my rifle i am also looking to replace the trigger guard with a metal one and possibly a new bolt shroud and trigger guard i want it to be heavier that it is even if i can add a 1lb total it will be nicer i like the look of the "Richards" Safari Monte Carlo stock in Wallnut


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i finally heard back from richards and they said it will cost $77 + $13 for setting it and i will need to finish it and final fitting and a minimum of 8 weeks andcant really afford a new stock and reloading kit with recent changes. I had a idea today if i got some fibreglass resin and some lead shot and filled the hollow segments in the front of the with a lead shot resin mix to help wieght the rifle anyone tried doing this before and would you do it 

Wilky


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've heard of some guys doing that to the factory Tikka stocks with good results. It doesn't take too much either. I'd put some in the butt of the stock to help with balance as well. Are you wanting a heavier stock to tame the recoil? I slapped a Limbsaver on my T3 270 WSM and I can shoot a lot more comfortably now. The factory recoil pad is a rock compared to the Limbsaver (It only cost $35 at Sportsmans too).


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Well i went to wally world and bought some copperhead bbs and no more nails and weighted the rifle added between 2.5 -3 lbs and i must say it feels much better (i like heavier rifles i find it eliminates as slight movement ) i will have to take it back to the range or out to shoot some yotes to see how it handles the recoil and i am planning on getting a limbsaver also to help with the recoil


----------

